# Toby is four months old!



## ACARTER (Aug 11, 2010)

It is hard to believe that he is 4 months. He is really settling in nicely and will be going to be neutered on Thursday. Here is a new picture.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, he's so cute!!  Good luck with everything when he gets neutered!


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, he is adorable. I love the chocolate color!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is cute.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

he's so cute!!! Good luck with his neuter!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Toby's really cute


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Man, I haven't seem a pup I want to hug this much in a long time lol. He's very handsome, I think I love him.  We'll need to be kept up to date on him, ok? How much does he weigh?


----------



## ACARTER (Aug 11, 2010)

He is very sweet. He weighed 6 pounds at 16 weeks. I had him neutered on Friday and he is back to himself. I will keep you up to date! I love this board. It seems like such a great group of people who really love their pups!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Very cute! I love the head tilt.


----------

